# One Piece 825 Spoiler Thread



## Memos (Jul 24, 2010)

As per normal, please don't post babelfish/google translations.
If you are unsure about how valid the spoiler is, post it in the predictions thread while we check sources etc.

*Please don't post any chapter discussion/non spoilers here! Any comments or other irrelevant talk that serves to disrupt this thread in any way, and that violator will be banned, at the on-sight Moderator's discretion.*


*For all predictions, discussion, and commentary, post in the *


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks to redon.

- Luffy is a very bad cook. The other members in Sunny are nearly sick.
 - Kaido is crying for all Mugiwara's crew did to Doflamingo and Jack.
 - Kid is very injured.
 - Sanji see a picture of the bride, he's very excited becouse Pudding is pretty.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Mariko (Apr 21, 2016)

Missing pics:


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 21, 2016)

MS version is out!


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2016)

this


----------



## Gunna Wynn (Apr 21, 2016)

MS version is out!


----------

